

Millennials who are financially thriving have one characteristic in common - s_kilk
http://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-who-are-financially-thriving-have-one-characteristic-in-common-2015-7?IR=T

======
moftz
OMG, kids with rich parents have it easy? Who knew? Does this author not
realize that normal people have been saving money for generations? Not
everyone makes millions right out of school. This isn't specific to
"Millennials", my post-baby-boomer parents did the same thing. My dad got some
money to go to school for the first couple years but still worked all
throughout college and had loans until he was 30 something when he was still
an engineer. My mom was given nothing while in school. She worked throughout
college and lived at home. While you really can't do this anymore, it shows
that she was able to become successful without rich parents. Even if she had
to get loans, she still would have been able to work through school and pay
the loans off while living at home. She just wouldn't have been able to move
out of her dad's house sooner.

I love how the media always portrays "Millenials". We are either poor as shit,
doing better than our parents, dumb as fuck, smartest generation ever, the
hardest workers, or the laziest people. Any time you see an article
referencing "Millenials", it's best to just ignore whatever opinion the author
has.

~~~
angdis
Really, its because they have cats as pets. Look at the first picture in the
article. Cats.

------
tzakrajs
'Belonging to a generation is one of the lowest forms of solidarity' -Harold
Rosenberg

------
cafard
I have to say that I saw that one coming.

------
VeejayRampay
TL;DR Money helps.

